# Highland Gathering (1st June) & Minimeet (31st August) 2



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Once again we will be hosting a Gathering and minimeet near Inverness this summer. The Highland gathering will be from 30th May - 3rd June and the Minimeet from 30th August - 2nd September.
As always the events will be informal and free of charge - although this year we will accept donations for the local mountain rescue team. The events are designed for members of forums to meet each other and we will include barbeques and trips to Dores Inn on Loch Ness. You can come for all or part of the weekend, and if you want to stay longer we have a C&CC CS, or if you are a member of Britstops, a place to park in the old school yard.
I already have a number of people interested in the Gathering, and it is possible that we will have to limit numbers, so let me know if you are interested and I will put you on the provisional list. I will ask for confirmations nearer the time, and open a new thread for the Minimeet later in the year.
For more information about our nursery and the surrounding area visit www.brinherbnursery.co.uk 
Look forward to seeing some old friends, and meeting some new ones.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks, Chris, I've put you down.
Tony - you haven't picked upyour PM 

I now have 19 vans provisionally booked, max. 25, so if you are interested get in touch :!:


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret (& Angus)

Sorry about not getting back to you but I bought a new computer (Mac) to replace my old steam driven one (PC) and its taken me ages to work out how to use it but I think I can do the basics now!!
Anyway Sue and I are on for the May/June meet if you still have space.

All the best and looking forward to seeing you again soon.

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Added!*

Tony, Brian & Mick - you are all added.
Total now 22.
See you all in May


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*mini meets*

Hi ,can you put Jen and I down for both of the meets.Will need a break in May as i am very busy arranging a Mx5 meet in Pitlochry on May 18/19th.
Have 200 + cars booked already, still have lots to do though.

cheers
Tom


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

You're down for both, Tom. Look forward to meeting you.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

I have stopped taking bookings for the Highland Gathering as it is already oversubscibed 
but there is still plenty of space for the Minimeet at the end of August


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*mini meets*

Hi margeret and thanks for the message, we will be at both the meets

cheers,
Tom & Jen


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Highland Gathering: Thursday 30th May - Monday 3rd June.*

We are now nearly into May and The Highland Gathering is at the end of the month.

Please can you let me know how many of you there will be, and when you expect to arrive and depart.

NB. Unfortunately there is no space for any more vans, this time, but if you are interested maybe you could make the minimeet from 30th August - 2nd September.

Tonybvi
Ardgour
Magbrin
Littlebt
Mickandkim
Metblue
Barnacle
roamingman
bluemog
nightman
Georgieporgie
Bee
rayb182
Findlaters
billthedrill
smudger
dingray
The wizend of OZ
Bailey
msWanderer
BarryPage
TessaO
Pat534
Angel Mac
Haleylulu

Because we have so many vans this year it is going to be more difficult to organise the trip(s) to Dores. If you want to go to Dores Inn in the minibus (beautiful situation on shores of L Ness, and good food and beer) please let me know including your preference for Saturday or Sunday and lunchtime or evening. The bus will cost around £2.50 - £3.00 per person. To make it easier for us and the pub we have decided this year we will probably run the bus several times - Saturday lunchtime, Saturday evening and Sunday lunchtime and possibly Sunday evening, but we will need to have enough drivers for the minibus and so far I only have 2/3 volunteers. If you are happy to drive(smaller than most motorhomes) please let me know, and I will let you know what information I will need from you to pass to the community minibus organiser. Tony, Chris & John - please could you forward copies of both bits of your driving licences either by email or PM. Thanks.

If there is interest, we may also be able to organise a trip to a different pub, for walks or culture (Inverness or Culloden for example). But again we will need drivers.

Please keep watching the thread as I will post more information in due course.
Look forward to seeing you all
All the best and safe travels
Margaret

PS. Just back from checing out the pub. Provisional bookings made


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We will be there Margaret. Put us down for one of the evenings at Dores - don't mind which one. If it helps, one of us can be bus driver for other trips as well as the one we go to. John is away till the weekend and has his license with him but I will email the copies when he gets back. 
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Chris. Have put you down, proveisionally, for Saturday evening at Dores. As you did more than your fair share last time, I hope we will get enough other volunteers so that you/John don't need to drive another group.

As we have lots of vans coming this time, and we don't know many of the people I have a plot afoot for the Friday evening to mix people up a bit. However, like everything at the Gathering, it is informal and NOT compulsory


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

magbrin said:


> Thanks, Chris.
> As we have lots of vans coming this time, and we don't know many of the people I have a plot afoot for the Friday evening to mix people up a bit. However, like everything at the Gathering, it is informal and NOT compulsory


Ooo er... 8O my mind is boggling at the possibilities  
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> magbrin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Chris.
> ...


Don't get too excited 8O ................ but it does involve food - and probably drink 

Thanks, Metblue, for your PM. When do you expect to arrive? Do you want to be included in one of the trips to Dores?

Littlebt & Mickandkim
Did you see the post from 28/4/13 (last but one on previous page)?
Although we try to keep it as informal as possible it would really help to know when you expect to arrive/leave, if you are wanting to go to Dores Inn on the minibus, and if you might like to help by driving the minibus, one way or the other.

Looking forward to the Gathering and some better weather


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*10 days to go .............*

If you haven't confirmed since I put out the list on 28th April, please could you let me know if you are still coming, when you will be arriving, if you want to come to the Dores Inn (small charge for transport by community minibus) and if you would be happy to drive the minibus to Dores.

As numbers have dropped, there is space for a few more vans - so if you are in the North of Scotland why not come and join us (but please let me know first!)

We will be having at least one barbeque, and probably two, weather permitting. Please bring some charcoal, and enough food & drink for yourselves. The way it has worked in the past is that we share our own food and sample other people's. Rolls, sauces, salads, kitchen paper, bin bags and barbeque tools, etc. are also useful if you have them.

We offer our field for the gathering free of charge, but will be accepting donations (as generous as possible!) for the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team who do sterling work going to the aid of people in trouble in the hills.

We also offer the opportunity to work of your hangover on Sunday morning with a working party. Details on Sunday morning!
Our café/shop will be open for some, but not all of the weekend. Details when you arrive.

We are really looking forward to another excellent Highland Gathering.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Outline plan……….. and reminder*

We are really looking forward to next weekend. The final count of motorhomes is 17 - from 4 forums, although one or two are not staying all weekend, and there are still one or two I have not heard from (so I am assuming they are not coming). Remember it is an informal gathering and you can participate in as many or as few of the things going on as you like.

Outline plan:
Thursday 30th: 
Arrivals. 5.30pm - 8pm open house in Schoolroom - BYOB

Friday: 
Schoolroom & shop open 12noon - 4pm
5pm onwards - progressive motorhome meal. Bring some interesting ingredients to put towards a meal. You will be matched with 2 or 3 other motorhomes and between you, you create and share a meal.

Saturday: 
Lunchtime trip to Dores Inn. 
Schoolroom & shop open 3.30pm - 6pm. 
Evening trip to Dores Inn 
Barbeque from 7pm. Bring enough food for yourselves and cook it on a BBQ. Share yours and have some of other peoples.

Sunday:
10 .30am - 12noon. Working party. 
Lunchtime trip to Dores Inn if demand - must be booked by Friday evening.
Barbeque as Saturday.

REMINDER:

For the barbeques please bring enough food and drink for yourselves as well as any, some or all of the following: shelter, charcoal, BBQ, tools, rubbish bags, kitchen paper, baps, sauces, salads, etc 
The barbeques on Saturday and Sunday evening are a chance to have a good time and we hope to encourage musicians to entertain us with a ceilidh! So bring your musical instruments.

I am still waiting to know the demand for Dores Inn on Sunday lunctime. We need to confirm numbers for each trip (I have already cancelled trip on Sunday evening) so please let me know as soon as possible if you want to go, and you have not already booked.
The cost of the community minibus to Dores is £2.50 per person return.

As you know this is a free event but there will be a Collection for Cairngorm Mountain Rescue - please donate generously.

See you all soon
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Summer at last*

Cracking day ----- loving the sun!
Forecast for tomorrow - Sunrise 4.30am sunset 10pm. Wall to wall sun. Temp 19C
Summer has come to Brin. Hardly a drop of rain forecast for the Gathering and a gentle breeze to keep away the midges. 
What could be better?
Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow/Friday
Don't froget the charcoal, baps, etc
Safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Amazing generosity …………………………………*

Thanks to everyone who came to the Highland Gathering and gave so generously to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue Team. We raised £205 in donations - that worked out to an amazing £14.65 per motorhome. Thank you all.
We had a great weekend - at least I think so - with a good mix of people and motorhomes. Photos will follow when I have worked out the problem with my camera.
Minimeet at the end of August - let me know if you want to join in, it is booking fast and I may have to close it. See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137680-highland-minimeet-30th-august-2nd-september.html for details.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*some pictures*

Captions accepted ................................











For more see http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/magbrin/library/Gathering 2013?sort=2&page=1


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally got a computer that works (think the Scottish midge must have invaded the power supply  ) to have a look at the photos - I take it that last one shows the aftermath of the 'initiation' ceremony :wink: :wink: 

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*minimeet*

If you are coming to the minimeet: 30th August - 2nd September please see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1445379.html#1445379 for further information.


----------

